# PFT Productions on eBay



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

I was taken once by an overseas outfit selling something very cheap to produce, I forget which hobby interest it was. It was only for a few bucks. This experience taught/reinforced a few things: Do not by outside of US, do not buy a file to download (ebook), and now I will not buy a CD.

That user name scares me too.


----------



## hankdog1 (May 17, 2008)

Amazing what people will do to make a buck. Sad to say though i've seen people stoop lower then that to make a buck. What ever happened to hard work?


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

There are several people selling old machinery manuals they downloaded from OWWM.com. These are by and large copyright expired, but downloading from a free site to resell still is wrong.


----------



## summer1052 (Oct 21, 2007)

Do we have a picture of the man? We'll make a poppet and stick pins in it . . . then place it in a wasp nest.


Summer


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

hankdog1 said:


> What ever happened to hard work?


Like all the hard work and time I put into making all the drawings only to have Mr. Phillips make a CD of them and make money selling them on eBay! Hard work is still around for some of us.


----------



## EKW (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanks for the heads' up Barry. This is not a product I would have purchased but if I had bought it and seen the Beesource files I would have protested and demanded a refund.

Someone on ebay sells a cd advertised as 17 old beekeeping books, or something like that. I would not purchase that product either, as all of those books are available online for free.
I did, however, purchase a cd that contained patents for beekeeping gadgets- I knew that I could have gotten all of that info online myself for free, but the patents are a little cumbersome to search through sometimes- the cd was cheap and I figured it was worth it to have them all in one place. That one I was pleased with- but again, none of the content was copyrighted.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Barry, There must be a way you can contact e-bay and get the guy booted off. At least then he might have to build his own web site to sell stolen stuff

I just checked it out and sent a message asking if they were still using copyrighted plans from beesource.com


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

*reply from ebay seller*

Here is the response I got when I asked the seller "Are you still selling copyrighted plans from beesource.com?"

Hi, 
Thanks for your interest. To the absolute best of our knowledge and checks, no it does not contain any copyrighted info at all. 

We recently had a request to remove some files from someone at Beesource.com and we removed them straight away. 

Apparently we overlooked one file which we have also removed. But we have yet to hear from the individual regarding anything else. 

There certainly isn?t any content with copyright notices on it, so we?ve done all we can to ensure all the content is copyright free. 

If we hear otherwise, we will of course remove any other content as well. 

Most of it is our own work anyway. The rest is just added as supplementary content. 

Hope this answers your question. Feel free to get in touch if we can help with anything else. 

Also look out for a full DVD Beekeeping course we are producing at the moment, and will be released in a few weeks. 

Thanks for your interest. 

Enjoy your Bees! 


- c-b-t-training


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

I see Mr. Phillips has gotten out of beekeeping as a way to make a buck of other people's work. A computer geek, of course! 
http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZc-b-t-training

Now the last one still selling copyrighted material is this guy:
http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZtrainingsolutionsuk

Interesting, they're both from the UK. Same person? Trainingsolutionsuk doesn't sell/ship outside the UK. I guess I'll have to work a bit harder, but I'll get a copy of the CD and have eBay shut them down also. I know lots of people in the UK.


----------

